
Most Nazis escaped justice. Now Germany is racing to convict those who got away - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/12/14/europe/germany-nazi-war-trials-grm-intl/index.html
======
acct1771
Check Operation Paperclip for leads.

------
idDriven
Prosecuting geriatrics for what they may have done a lifetime ago seems to me
to be a severe disservice to society.

~~~
mariuolo
No, I understand it. Affirming the principle, but not actually putting geezers
in jail.

Still, going after small fries after so many years leaves me with a bad
aftertaste. I know they're the only ones still alive, but they were also among
the least responsible.

It's true guards were mostly volunteers, but genocide wasn't exactly in the
job description and young men of 18 can be easily manipulated, moreso under a
totalitarian regime.

